# Some New Arrivals ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Dec12

Terry


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

oh the chickens are so cute!!!!! what great pics!!!! Can you keep chickens inside the house as pets? Just wondering because I saw some in the paper for sale and I know some people say they can be kept inside, but im not so sure


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Quite a variety of patients you have gotten. 

What is the story behind them?...if you have the time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Treesa and all,

The parakeets were rescued from an abusive situation by a friend
of mine and given to an elderly lady for care. Though the lady loves
birds of all kinds, she reached the point where she was no longer
able to care for the 'keets, so they are here now.

The chicken chick and Muscovy are from a wildlife rehabber in
Long Beach who had been caring for them. Since she is going 
away for the holidays, they needed to be placed and will be
spending some time here with me. What a generous rehabber!
She gave me 200 pounds of bird food, a bucket of mealworms, and
some as yet unknown human type Christmas gifts for taking these 
two youngsters in.

The big white rooster was dumped at the West Street Basin 
along with three other "brothers". The foot is badly infected,
and he is very, very thin but should be OK soon.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Terry, your rehabber friend sounds really nice.

Thank you for these delightful pictures.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, you have quite a colorful crowd there, and I'm sure they will be spending the happiest of holidays & Merriest of Christmases' with you. LOL  

Thanks for the explanation.

I guess rehabbers are all kind and generous souls, by nature...


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

*Indoor Chicken*

I have a rooster that my hubby rescued and brought home for me, he was going to stay inside until we got an outdoor coop built but we havent gotten around to it yet, 

He may become a perminant indoor pet soon since it is winter now and still no coop, plus I have grown fond of his noises and personality. The only down side to the inside chicken is the poops are a little more wet than my pigeon but like the flight suits I have found chicken diapers on a chicken message board. www.chickendiapers.com/ 

Speaking of which, there has been a few posts of sick chickens that have similar problems as things I have read on this board, can chickens get PMV? (i think thats what it is called) I would like to help them find some info if it is the same thing. They have a similar enviroment like on this board and the people are nice, incase you want to see it and maybe check the sick bird thread, this is the address to the chicken forum 
http://p072.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Mistifire..what an excellent link!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Mistifire said:


> Speaking of which, there has been a few posts of sick chickens that have similar problems as things I have read on this board, can chickens get PMV? (i think thats what it is called) I would like to help them find some info if it is the same thing. They have a similar enviroment like on this board and the people are nice, incase you want to see it and maybe check the sick bird thread, this is the address to the chicken forum
> http://p072.ezboard.com/bbackyardchickens


Chickens can and do get a strain of paramyxovirus that is known as Newcastle Disease. It is very, very contagious, and as was the case in the most recent outbreak of Exotic Newcastle Disease in Southern California, very, very deadly (even without the Task Force killing more than 3 million chickens and other birds).

Some links for you:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/203800.htm&word=paramyxovirus (do try to read all the other links in this page)

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/PMV-RH&H-WWW.htm

http://www.cocka2.com/newcastle/

Terry


----------

